# FDA approves three type 2 diabetes pills from Takeda



## Northerner

U.S. health regulators approved Takeda Pharmaceutical Co's alogliptin to treat type 2 diabetes as a standalone drug and in two other formulations in combination pills with older diabetes medicines.

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced the three approvals simultaneously on Friday.

Alogliptin by itself will be sold under the brand name Nesina, the agency said. The drug in combination with metformin - one of the most common initial treatments for the disease - will be sold as Kazano, and alogliptin along with pioglitazone - the chemical name for Takeda's Actos - will be sold as Oseni, the FDA said.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/01/25/us-takeda-diabetes-idUKBRE90O17X20130125


----------

